# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Początkowe stadium marskości wątroby

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Państwa
Chciałbym się Państwa poradzić co robić w sytuacji gdy u bliskiej mi osoby wykryto marskość wątroby, ale w początkowym stadium. Zacznę może od początku. Otóż ta osoba bardzo mi bliska piła przez 6 lat, nic jej poważnego przez ten czas nie dolegało. Ostatnio przez upojenie alkoholowe trafiła do szpitala, gdzie po przejściu badan lekarze stwierdzili początkowe stadium marskości wątroby -przynajmniej oni tak twierdzą, ponieważ my mamy pewne wątpliwości. Wyniki laboratoryjne to Alat -45, Aspat -72, do tego lekka niedokrwistość HBg-12,9, płytki krwi 141 tys,. Wystąpił również lekki rumień na dłoniach i białe przebarwienia na paznokciach (podobno charakterystyczne dla tej choroby, ale czytałem że przebarwienia mogą również wystąpić w przypadku częstego u alkoholików niedożywienia). Przepisane zostały leki: Heparegen, Esseliv i Hepatil i za pół roku do kontroli. Co ciekawe na diagnoza na wykonanym prywatnie USG jamy brzusznej brzmi:" Wątroba niepowiększona, o wzmożonej echogeniczności -stłuszczenie bez zmian ogniskowych."
Moje pytanie brzmi: jakie są rokowania w tej sytuacji jeśli to rzeczywiście marskość? w początkowym stadium? Ta osoba już wie o diagnozie i twierdzi że na pewno przestanie pić, jesteśmy nawet skłonni sprowadzić esperal z zagranicy jeśli to pomoże. Czy definitywny koniec z piciem spowoduje, że choroba zostanie powstrzymana (wiem że wyleczyć dokonanego włóknienia już nie można)? Wykluczono wirusy B i C więc alkohol jest jedyną przyczyną takiego stanu rzeczy. Czy wyniki przedstawione przeze mnie wskazują rzeczywiście na marskość wątroby a nie np. na zaawansowane stłuszczenie? Czytałem w wielu opracowaniach że wyniki enzymów wątrobowych poniżej stu nie świadczą o bardzo poważnym uszkodzeniu wątroby. Może doszło do pomyłki? Być może się pocieszamy ale wynik USG mówi zupełnie co innego niż diagnoza lekarzy ze szpitala. Czy wykonanie tomografii komputerowej rozwiało by wątpliwości? Aha, nie wiem czy to pomoże, ale obecnie ta osoba po dwóch tygodniach trzeźwości się dobrze czuje i zdecydowanie lepiej niż kiedyś wygląda. Wrócił apetyt i chęci do życia. Czy przy abstynencji już na zawsze(wiem że w przypadku każdego alkoholika to rzecz niezwykle trudna) choroba "stanie" i nie będzie miała wpływu na dalsze życie?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## zacheusz112

Witam.
Oczywistym błędem jest na podstawie tych wyników,wskazywanie na marskość wątroby.Przecież to USG wcale nie wskazuje na marskość,jedynie stłuszczenie bez zmian ogniskowych,i wątroba wcale nie jest powiększona.Marskość przede wszystkim w badaniu USG,ujawnia się przez zmiany w strukturze wątroby,gdzie powinno dochodzić do włóknienia miąższu wątroby,które niszczy strukturę tego narządu.To samo z wynikami laboratoryjnymi,to wcale nie są wartości odpowiadające takiej chorobie jak marskość.A gdzie wyniki na poziom Bilirubiny które powinny być znacznie podwyższone,gdzie badania wskazujące na wzrost wartości wskaźników stwierdzających na zastój żółci  -  fosfataza zasadowa,LAP,GGTP ?.I wiele,wiele innych.
Jestem po prostu zdumiony jak lekarz na podstawie tych badań i wyników orzeka o marskości wątroby.Miałem brata chorego na marskość,ale to zupełnie nieporównywalna historia,z tym przypadkiem opisanym przez Pana. 
Charakterystyczną cechą objawową marskości jest wodobrzusze i wiele innych objawów,o których tu nawet nie ma wzmianki.
Z drugiej strony ta osoba powinna mieć świadomość,że dalsze nadmierne czy wręcz nałogowe picie alkoholu może się przyczynić do tej choroby,a co gorsza do powikłań groźnych dla życia(żylaki przełyku,rak wątroby).
Należy odstawić bezwzględnie alkohol,by przywrócić prawidłowe wartości tych enzymów wątrobowych ALAT,ASPAT oraz odtłuścić wątrobę przez odpowiednią dietę, z wykluczeniem alkoholu,oraz przez zalecone leki.
Na marginesie dodam, że marskość przede wszystkim się inaczej leczy i przez specjalistę hepatologa. 
Pozdrawiam i dużo zdrowia życzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jeśli można o jakieś wskazówki jak się leczy marskość? Tzn. ta diagnoza od początku mi nie pasowała, szczególnie po wykonaniu USG w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie -wydaje mi się że w naszych warunkach każda prywatna porada jest więcej warta niż w pierwszej lepszej państwowej placówce. Wizyta u hepatologa wyznaczona dopiero za 2 miesiące więc chyba znowu zostanie iść prywatnie, ale prosiłbym jeszcze raz o jakieś wskazówki.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zacheusz112

Witam ponownie.
W zasadzie marskość wątroby potwierdzona klinicznie(na razie oczywiście to za mało by tak twierdzić),to ,proces nieodwracalny.Tzn.ta część wątroby która ulegnie zwłóknieniu,już się nie zregeneruje.Ważne jest więc aby zadbać o to by ten proces włóknienia się nie rozszerzał,lub by postępował bardzo powoli.Wszystko to oczywiście piszę na wyrost,ponieważ nie ma potwierdzenia klinicznego.A więc przede wszystkim odstawienie absolutne alkoholu,zdrowa dieta z ograniczeniem soli,ponieważ jeżeli by wątroba była uszkodzona,to organizm źle wydala sód.Dalsze leczenie gdyby się potwierdziła marskość,zależy czy będą występowały objawy negatywne tej marskości,przede wszystkim wodobrzusze,żylaki w przełyku,bądź żółtaczka(tzw.mechaniczna).Ale to już jest leczenie farmakologiczne,którym ewentualnie zajmie się lekarz,przepisując odpowiednie leki na receptę.Póki co, to tak jak pisałem,najważniejsza zdrowa dieta i wykluczenie alkoholu,oraz te leki które zlecił lekarz.Szczególnie polecam ten lek o nazwie Heparegen,jest dość skutecznym lekiem przy przetłuszczeniu wątroby,ale i pozostałe też są niezłe.Oczywiście,jeśliby się potwierdziła marskość,to jeszcze nie "koniec świata",dla przykładu mogę Panu przytoczyć przypadek mojego brata,który z marskością wątroby przeżył wiele lat,ale niestety nie dbał o siebie,i odszedł w wyniku powikłań związanych z żylakami przełyku(krwotok którego nie udało się zatamować).Osoba z marskością wątroby powinna być świadoma,jakie jej grożą konsekwencje jeżeli nie będzie się stosować do odpowiedniego leczenia, i przestrzegania diety.To bardzo istotne.
Ale proszę się na razie tak nie przejmować,może to tylko zwykłe przetłuszczenie(które nie zawsze jest akurat związane z nadużywaniem alkoholu,ale w tym przypadku bardzo możliwe),i czekać spokojnie na wizytę u hepatologa.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niesamowicie skuteczny schorzeniach wątroby jest ostropest  polecam http://www.watroba-woreczek.pl/p/1142/strona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

więcej o leczeniu wątroby można znaleźć na stronie http://leczeniewatroby.pl/

----------


## molli

ja  tez jestem  alkoholikiem   pilem  do  momentu  az  nie  uslyszalem diagnozy  marskosc  i zapalenie  trzustki Bylem  2 tygodnie  w  szpitalu  na  odtruciu  pilem  z  przerwami   2 ygodnie  picia  i  7  miesiecy  nic  potem  jakos  przychodzilo  samo i  znow  to  samo   w  szpialu  wykonano  wszystkie  badania    acha  i  stwirdzono  zoltaczke  przy  malej  biliburinie   bo  028  zoltaczke  sie  ma  jak  jest  conajmniem  2.00  dopisano  tez  padaczke  alkoholowa   . to diagnoza  na  odtruciu  po  tygodniu  wyslano  mnie  do  internisty  ktory  przyjechal  do  szpitala  zrobiono  usg  narzadow  i  okazuje  sie ze  watroba  nie  powiekrzona  z  zmianami  zapallnymi  trzustka  bez  zmian  sledziona tez i  nerki bez  zmian   Na podstawie  tej  diadnozy  wyslano  pismo  do  sadu  o  przyznanie  mi  opiekuna  sadowego  na  okres  2 lat  ma pilnowac  tylko  moje  zdrowie  i  wykonanie  badan  co  3  miesiace   Opiekun  jest  bardzo  mily irobi  wszystko  zeby  mi  pomoc  wozi  mnie  po  lekarzach  gdzie  ja tylko  zapragne  Postanowilem   zbadac  sie  od  stup  do  glow   i  co  sie  okazuje   Badanie krwi   prob  watrobowych  bardzo  dobre   nie  przekraczaja  12  BILIBURINA  0.12 Sod wapno  miedz  amoniak itd.  sa w  normie  Mialem problemy z  anemia  ale  teraz  jest  12.6  jest  dobrze  ponowne  usg  i  co  sie  okazuje  ze watroba  jest  zdrowa  niema zwloknienia  marskosci   bez  zmian  ogniskowych   a  przeciez  w  szpitalu  zdiagnozowano   marskosc   te  konowaly  i  od  poczatku  mi  sie  to  nie podobalo  a  teraz   chce  tych  lekarzy  co  sie  podpisalo   pod  diagnoza  podac  do  sadu  o  naruszenie  praw  czlowieka  i  zadoscuczynienia   to beszczelnosc  dawac  taka  diagnoze wiecie  co  ja przezylem ile  to  mnie  kosztowalo  zatrzymano  mi  prawo  jazdy  na  1  rok  aby  zbadac  czy mam  padaczke  okazuje  ze  nie  zadnych  padaczek  nie ma nie bylo teraz  juz  moge  jezdzic   pozwolono mi    Moj stres  przed  smiercia  bo  marskosc  sie  nie  cofa   jest  nieuleczalna   i doprowadza  pomalu  do  smierci Ja sie wystraszylem i  poprostu  nie pije  nic  to  juz  15 miesiecy  i  wcale  nie  mysle  otym  bo  wazniejsze  jest  zdrowie  szkoda  mi  tylko  tych  lat straconych   Mam 35 lat  i 6  lat  straconych   z  glupoty  .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi  tez  zdiagnozowano  zle   za  pierwszym  razem   za  drugim  razem  okazalo sie  zadnych  zmian  martwiczych   proby  watrobowe  byly  zawsze  w  normie  a  zoltaczke  tez  zdiagnozowano  przy  wartosci  biliburiny 0.23  smieszni  ci  lekarze  i za  to  beda  odpowiadac  przed  wymiarem  sprawiedliwoci bo  zdiagnozowac  marskosc  to  powazna  diagnoza

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam 
Zgadzam sie całkowicie z Zacheuszem. 
Jestem również "wątrobowcem " choć nie z powodu alkoholu.
Mi jednak służba zdrowia nie zdiagnozowała marskości przy takich wynikach
wypowiadając się podobnie jak mój przedmówca , że do określenia marskości na podstawie badań krwi to trochę mało danych.
Wątroba długo trzyma pion poprawności zanim coś zacznie pokazywać we krwi po sobie.  
Jednak ja o czym innym chciałem napisać - O alkoholizmie 
Likwiduję w Warszawie głód alkoholu u pacjentów.
Kuracje są skuteczne ale potrzebna jest współpraca pacjenta. Nawyków jego nie zmienię.
W razie pytań proszę pisać na mój nick
Zdrowotności życzę   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziekuje   ale  narazie  terapia  jest  mi  niepotrzebna   Ostatnie  badanie  mozgu  potwierdzilo  to  niemam  uszkodzonego  mozgu   dlatego  poradze   sobie   chodze   na  spotkania  AA  jedno  co  mnie  cieszy  ze  watroba  jest  zdrowa   a  organizm  nie  domaga  sie  picia  lekko  to  przechodze   bo  dla  mnie  wazniejsza  jest  rodzina  i  zdrowie   odzyskalem  zaufanie   niemoge  zawiesc  ich i oszukac  samego  siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jedynym wiarygodnym
 badaniem zeby okreslić zwłoknienie jest  fibroscan

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jedynym wiarygodnym
>  badaniem zeby okreslić zwłoknienie jest  fibroscan


Bardzo prosze o interpretacje wyniku. Median 17,0
                                                       IQR 4,1
                                                       IQR/med 24%

Lekarka kazala mi zrobic to badanie,a wynik nie jest dla mnie zrozumialy. Bardzo prosze o wytlumavzenie mi tych wynikow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem WZW typ c. Fibroscan z końcówką dla otyłych wskazywał mi naciągnięte F1 po roku czasu już mocne F3 jestem osobą otyłą. Jedynym w 100% miarodajnym wynikiem jest biopsja.

----------


## krzysztofela3

> A jeśli można o jakieś wskazówki jak się leczy marskość? Tzn. ta diagnoza od początku mi nie pasowała, szczególnie po wykonaniu USG w prywatnej klinice w Warszawie -wydaje mi się że w naszych warunkach każda prywatna porada jest więcej warta niż w pierwszej lepszej państwowej placówce. Wizyta u hepatologa wyznaczona dopiero za 2 miesiące więc chyba znowu zostanie iść prywatnie, ale prosiłbym jeszcze raz o jakieś wskazówki.
> Pozdrawiam


Marskości wątroby w zasadzie nie leczy się typowo farmakologicznie(można jedynie wspomagać). Podstawa tzw.wyrównania marskości to styl życia. Głównie sposób odżywiania. Marskość to choroba postępująca. Nie można jej wyleczyć (zatrzymać degeneracji):jedynie spowolnić. >Nie jechać sto na godzinę a np. 20 km.< (to tak obrazowo). Poza tym raczej żadne usg czy inne tomografie nie są do końca wiarygodne, żeby stwierdzić w 100% marskość. Najczęściej(i najwiarygodniej) wychodzi to podczas jakiejś operacji (tzw. otwarciu pacjenta). Lekó jako takich nie ma( jak np. tabletki na  ból głowy ). W sumie czym wiecej leków, tym bardziej wątrobę sie pograża.Takie kopanie leżącego. Jedynie odpowiedni sposób/styl życia. I dieta. Konsekwentna. Absolutnie wykluczająca większość używek i tzw. "dobrego"-smacznego- jedzenia. Beż smażenia, potraw długo zalegających w żołądku,schaboszczaka i bigosu, itd.itp.etc. Na pewno wiadomo o co chodzi. Jedzenie przedszkolne, w ilościach ascetycznych. To może się sprawdzić, dać pożyć trochę lat. Inaczej-jechać nie setką a zdecydowanie wolnej. Bo każde odstępstwo, np. kieliszek gorzałki to już znaczne przyspieszenie. Nawet ponad tą przysłowiowa setkę. Wtedy faktycznie:szybciej jedziesz, szybciej zajedziesz ( na cmentarz)...

----------


## waleeed00

czlowieka i zadoscuczynienia to beszczelnosc dawac taka diagnoze wiecie co ja przezylem ile to mnie kosztowalo zatrzymano mi prawo jazdy na 1 rok aby zbadac czy mam padaczke okazuje ze nie zadnych padaczek nie ma nie bylo teraz juz moge jezdzic pozwolono mi Moj stres przed smiercia bo marskosc sie nie cofa jest nieuleczalna i doprowadza pomalu do smierci Ja sie wystraszylem i poprostu nie pije nic to juz 15 miesiecy i wcale nie mysle otym bo wazniejsze jest zdrowie szkoda mi tylko tych lat straconych Mam 35 lat i 6 lat straconych z glupoty 



waleeed

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja obecnie jestem w trakcie badań. Boję się,ze moge mieć marskość wątroby. Wprawdzie jeszcze badania niczego dokładnie nie pokazały ale lekarz mówi,ze trzeba się na to przygotowąć. Piłem przez ponad 8 lat. W ostatnim czasie dość sporo ale człowiek głupi po szkodzie. Skoro nie leki to co? Nie ma nawest żadnych ziół wspomagających? Wspominaliście o ostropeście.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja obecnie jestem w trakcie badań. Boję się,ze moge mieć marskość wątroby. Wprawdzie jeszcze badania niczego dokładnie nie pokazały ale lekarz mówi,ze trzeba się na to przygotowąć. Piłem przez ponad 8 lat. W ostatnim czasie dość sporo ale człowiek głupi po szkodzie. Skoro nie leki to co? Nie ma nawest żadnych ziół wspomagających? Wspominaliście o ostropeście.


Ja również obecnie nie przyjmuję leków.Wprawdzie marskości wątroby nie mam i jest to na szczęście potwierdzone ale również staram sie nie brać leków ( już się ich w przeszłosci nabrałam). 
Ze swojej strony polecam Hepa Vitale.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również obecnie nie przyjmuję leków.Wprawdzie marskości wątroby nie mam i jest to na szczęście potwierdzone ale również staram sie nie brać leków ( już się ich w przeszłosci nabrałam). 
> Ze swojej strony polecam Hepa Vitale.


Sa to zioła? Mozesz na ten temat więcej napisać bo wydaje mi sie,że coś słyszałam o tym środku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sa to zioła? Mozesz na ten temat więcej napisać bo wydaje mi sie,że coś słyszałam o tym środku.


Jest to łączony środek. Zawiera ostropest , babke plesznik, czarnuszkę siewną czyli wszystko to co jest dobre na wątrobę. Na pewno Ci nie zaszkodzi a co najwyżej może Ci znacznie pomóc tak wiec warto jest na pewno wyprobować. Sama przez jakiś czas sprowadzałam to z Anglii bo nie było dostępne w Polsce. Powiedziała mi o tym koleżanka, która mieszka w Uk i to ona mi do Polski przywoziła jak przyjeżdżała do domu. Tak wiec nic Ci nie szkodzi zobaczyć jak na Ciebie działa.

----------


## Manda85

Tak ja również polecam to zioło, jest bardzo skuteczne. Moja Ciocia stosuje od lat, pije i jej sytuacja z wątrobą znacznie się polepszyła…

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja staram się na pewno trzymać dietę. Troche żałuję,ze nie wzięłam się za sibie wcześniej . Lepiej jednak póżno niż wcale.Nie piję alkoholu, mam lekkostrawną dietę. Staram się unikać leków. Jesli chodzi o suplementy to biorę jedynie zioła. Poczatkowo przyjmowałam sam ostropest, który jest polecany na wątrobę, obecnie jednak codziennie z rana do śniadania jem Hepa Vitale. Jest to suplement, który zawiera w sobie ostropest, czarnuszkę i babkę czyli ma lepsze działanie.

Widzę różnicę, czuje się lepiej.

Dbajcie o wątrobę bo może być za późno !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy wyjście wszyscy poszaleli? Zioła mają leczyć marskość wątroby? Zioła to mogą wam przeczyścić organizm, jak się nawp..acie bigosu i schabowych. Tak samo leki polecane w telewizji. Od 5 lat walczę z marskością wątroby i skutecznie przegrywam. Ktoś wcześniej słusznie zauważył, że nie da się jej wyleczyć, można spowolnić i czekać na cud, czyli przeszczep. A dieta jest koszmarna, trzeba odstawić praktycznie wszystko- sól, mleko i przetwory, większość owoców i warzyw, tłuszcze, soję, orzechy, dynie, zioła, owoce morza, większość ryb, w całości mięso wieprzowe i wołowe..... Patrzeć już nie mogę na rozgotowany ryż z bananem, czy rozgotowane brokuły z piersią kurczaka, jak dla niemowląt. A jak się zje coś nie rozgotowanego, to wizyta w szpitalu pewna, bo problem z wrzodami przełyku. Leki na wodobrzusze powodują stany zapalne trzustki i znowu szpital. Leki spowalniające odrobinę postęp choroby kosztują prawie 1000 zł miesięcznie (tysiąc, nie pomyliłam zer), a pracować się nie da z hemoglobiną od pół roku utrzymującą się poniżej 6 i płytkami 16 tys. (też dobrze widzicie- 16 tys., a ktoś tam pisał o 140 tys.). No i tak już do końca- transfuzja co miesiąc żeby mieć siłę dojść do toalety. Jak to się skończy? Tym, co nie doczytali w internecie: albo encefalopatią (śmierć spowodowana śpiączką wątrobowa, po wcześniejszej wegetacji w stanie roślinka-  z encefalopatią nie żyje się dłużej niż 9-10 miesięcy) albo pierwotnym nowotworem wątroby, którego się nie leczy w ogóle, bo chemia nie działa- żyje się od 6 miesięcy do 1,5 roku wyłącznie na morfinie i nadziei na przeszczep. Jak się zacznie wodobrzusze to można spisywać testament. A wy mi tu ziółka polecacie do picia? Kpiny jakieś?

----------


## iwona8989

Na watrobę świetny jest ostropest, możesz zerknąc na naturalny-market.pl, ja tam kupuję ostropest i inne zioła.  Na pewno coś tam znajdziesz na swoje dolegliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aktualny temat dla mnie.  Około 3 tygodni temu rozpoznano u mojego partnera marskość wątroby spowodowaną nadużywaniem alkoholu.  Według lekarzy choroba jest średnio zaawansowana.  Leży w szpitalu juz prawie 3 tygodnie. Ma wodobrzusze,  anemię, jest cały żółty i nie wstaje z łóżka.  Lekarze juz 2 razy przetaczali mu krew, otrzymuje wiele leków w krplówce oraz do picia.  Między innymi glukozę,  witaminę B i jakieś przeciwciała.  Miał 2 razy upuszczany płyn z brzucha . Ogólnie widzę , że nie jest   nim dobrze . Dużo śpi , stał się apatyczny,  bardzo słaby . Czego mogę się spodziewać?  Jeżeli wyjdzie ze szpitala to jak będzie wyglądało nasze życie ? Nie był alkoholikiem który się upijał,  pił wino i piwo , niestety codziennie i to go zgubiło.

----------


## Gabriela1515

Ja piję profilaktycznie zioła na wątrobę Hepa Vitale, ale podejrzewam, że w Twoim przypadku to może być za mało, niestety. Lepiej jest zapobiegać, niż leczyć, wiadomo.  :Frown:

----------


## anka_weganka

> Miałem WZW typ c. Fibroscan z końcówką dla otyłych wskazywał mi naciągnięte F1 po roku czasu już mocne F3 jestem osobą otyłą. Jedynym w 100% miarodajnym wynikiem jest biopsja.


Masz rację, w 100% miarodajna jest biopsja, jednak jest bardzo bolesna i inwazyjna dla organizmu. Fibroscan jest alternatywą dla ludzi, którzy nie chcą zdecydować się na biopsję.

----------


## anka_weganka

> Miałem WZW typ c. Fibroscan z końcówką dla otyłych wskazywał mi naciągnięte F1 po roku czasu już mocne F3 jestem osobą otyłą. Jedynym w 100% miarodajnym wynikiem jest biopsja.


Masz rację, w 100% miarodajna jest biopsja, jednak jest bardzo bolesna i inwazyjna dla organizmu. Fibroscan jest alternatywą dla ludzi, którzy nie chcą zdecydować się na biopsję.

----------


## anka_weganka

Mój wujek (z różnych powodów) nie chciał zgodzić się na biopsję. U pewnych lekarzy jesteś wtedy skreślony, nie masz szans na leczenie. Tak było w jego przypadku. Szukał alternatywy i właśnie znalazł fibroscan. Z tego co kojarzę, to niewielu lekarzy takie badanie proponuje. Pochodzimy z Wrocławia i tutaj na szczęście jest dostęp do tej metody. Wujek korzystał z fibroscanu
Może komuś przyda się informacja, że jest alternatywa dla biopsji. Mniej miarodajna, to fakt. Ale lepsze takie badanie niż żadne.

----------


## anka_weganka

Mój wujek (z różnych powodów) nie chciał zgodzić się na biopsję. U pewnych lekarzy jesteś wtedy skreślony, nie masz szans na leczenie. Tak było w jego przypadku. Szukał alternatywy i właśnie znalazł fibroscan. Z tego co kojarzę, to niewielu lekarzy takie badanie proponuje. Pochodzimy z Wrocławia i tutaj na szczęście jest dostęp do tej metody. Wujek korzystał z fibroscanu
Może komuś przyda się informacja, że jest alternatywa dla biopsji. Mniej miarodajna, to fakt. Ale lepsze takie badanie niż żadne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiadomo, że przy zaawansowanej już marskości wątroby zioła nie są w stanie wyleczyć, ale zawsze można się nimi wspomagać. Ja miałam bardzo poważne problemy z wątrobą ale leki mi nie pomagały. Jak zaczęłam pić HepaVitale to po jakimś czasie poczułam się nieco lepiej, więc nie ma co skreślać ziół, na każdego działają inaczej. Moim zdaniem warto spróbować, na pewno to jest lepsze niż próbowanie nowych leków, które jeszcze gorzej działają na wątrobę

----------


## Chiss

Kończę kurację lekami, mój lekarz chce mi teraz przepisać słabsze, ale jak chciałbym całkowicie zrezygnować, bo już nie widzę sensu w ich braniu. Wyniki mam dobre, czuję się już o wiele lepiej i  myślałem o profilaktycznym piciu ziół. Czytałem i słyszałem wiele opinii o HepaVitale właśnie. Mają dobry skład i opakowanie też jest duże więc wystarczy mi na bardzo długo. A tu widzę jeszcze jedna pozytywna opinia  :Smile:  Tylko skąd zamawiać? Przez internet czy są gdzieś w sklepach zielarskich bo ja jestem zielony w takich sprawach

----------


## Monika_2292

> Kończę kurację lekami, mój lekarz chce mi teraz przepisać słabsze, ale jak chciałbym całkowicie zrezygnować, bo już nie widzę sensu w ich braniu. Wyniki mam dobre, czuję się już o wiele lepiej i  myślałem o profilaktycznym piciu ziół. Czytałem i słyszałem wiele opinii o HepaVitale właśnie. Mają dobry skład i opakowanie też jest duże więc wystarczy mi na bardzo długo. A tu widzę jeszcze jedna pozytywna opinia  Tylko skąd zamawiać? Przez internet czy są gdzieś w sklepach zielarskich bo ja jestem zielony w takich sprawach


W sklepach raczej nie, na allegro na pewno możesz, szybka wysyłka także jak dziś zamówisz to spokojnie do 3 dni będzie  :Smile:  W Twoim przypadku to bym Ci proponowała kupić większe opakowanie, bo jest tanie i będziesz miał na dłuzej, chociaż i te na 30 dni spokojnie starczy na więcej.

----------

